# Cut Studio plugin and mac illustrator problem



## silkyscreens (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am having a problem cutting from my mac computer. I installed cut studio and tried sending the file to my Roland gx-24 from both illustrator CS and CS2. I installed the plugin, got my file set up right, and hit the button to send it to the plotter. The output box comes up where you choose what machine to send it to, and the GX-24 is selected in the list. There are three buttons that say cut, abort, and exit. A split second after I hit cut though, it says "finished." The cutter doesn't have any reaction. 

I hooked up my home computer, which is windows xp, to the cutter, and with the full cut studio program was able to cut text. the cutter worked perfectly, so i think it is something to do with the plugin. has anyone else had this problem on a mac? I am running a powerpc mac, not an intel mac if that makes a difference. I would just use the windows computer for my cutter but i can't leave it up here.

any help is appreciated.

thank you!
-derek


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Derek,

I also have a mac computer and the Roland GX-24 but no problems now. I recall one time i had that issue it did what you describe your is doing and I found out that the cutter WAS NOT getting enough power since I had the cutter hooked up from my hub (4 way usb conection). So what I did was, i hooked it up straight from my computer!!!! 

I hope this helps!!

Juan


----------



## proadproad (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes I am having a problem finding Roland studio cut plugin as well. I have adobe illustrator and a mac running OSX. It seems the link to it has been shut down. If you have it would you please email me it.
Thanks 
Arthur from Boston
[email protected]


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

proadproad said:


> Yes I am having a problem finding Roland studio cut plugin as well. I have adobe illustrator and a mac running OSX. It seems the link to it has been shut down. If you have it would you please email me it.
> Thanks
> Arthur from Boston
> [email protected]


arthur,
try this link from our parent company while we update our website. 
cutting 

-Dana


----------

